# hallöle



## Siwamat (12 Juli 2015)

Hey.
War vor Jahren schon mal hier angemeldet. Echt gutes Forum:thx:


----------



## General (12 Juli 2015)

Willkommen zurück auf CB


----------



## Hehnii (14 Juli 2015)

Siwamat schrieb:


> Hey.
> Echt gutes Forum:thx:



Das stimmt ....ach ja und *Willkommen* zurück!


----------

